# TTC



## marykel (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

since we started trying to conceive 12 months ago, sex has become extremely routine and to be honest I don't really enjoy it or have an orgasm because we have been trying for so long. Could this be a reason why I am not getting pregnant - is it necessary to have cervical mucus/have an orgasm to become pregnant?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Mary,

I am sorry to hear this and I would encourage you to speak to your GP or a counsellor about the troubles you are experiencing. If you have not had any investigations yet then this might be a good time to start.

Regarding your question the female orgasm is not needed for conception. It is nevertheless important for yourself and your own feelings of well being and satisfaction. Even though your current love making has a specific purpose it is still important not to lose sight of the fact that it is still an expression of love between you and your husband. The male orgasm associated with ejaculation is, of course, needed for conception. Cervical mucous is present in all women naturally and is not something to worry about unless your physician advises you otherwise.

Hope this helps and feel free to write to me privately if you need any other specific advice.

Regards,

Peter



marykel said:


> Hi
> 
> since we started trying to conceive 12 months ago, sex has become extremely routine and to be honest I don't really enjoy it or have an orgasm because we have been trying for so long. Could this be a reason why I am not getting pregnant - is it necessary to have cervical mucus/have an orgasm to become pregnant?


----------

